# I think we INTPs are really boring people...



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

I mean I'm pretty well versed with a few subjects and I can tell you how drugs are going to work in your brain and how your body works on opioids and how all of this is so damn interesting but what's the point?

I feel like I have the most useless talent ever - retaining information. But I have no idea what to do with all of this information.

Right now, I have no direction in life - I'm doing fucking humanities but I think I may venture into design and art. 

But I'm clearly much more interested in pharmacology. 

UGH.


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

Join the Army. That'll make you more interesting (or dead but who cares:tongue

All joking aside, I'd say just be willing to do things for the hell of it and over-analyze everything. That's what I do when I start feeling like I'm boring.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Well like basically, I just feel like I'm pretty pointless in real life.

And boring. 

What do you guys do omfg


----------



## Pride49 (Nov 7, 2011)

Um...wish for better things. Um...realize the afterlife could be much more interesting. Disagree with the imorality of religion and create your own. Take abuse from atheists thinking agnostics are too much of cowards to deal with religious peoples criticism. Try to enlighten religious people who don't want to learn about others opinions. Realize cult majority may have a stake in the validity of the afterlife. Oh wait...positive things...Watch tv...um, look up videos and funny art on the internet...Find a random book and learn something with the high chance of someone else not going to be impressed by your knowledge...wait, that's not positive...Regardless I doubt any job will make you happy unless you're a workaholic. No idea. Other people aren't that colorful. Perhaps find a detail about yourself and try to amplify it to make you more different? Typical type 4...sorry for my calamity of randomness


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

Knowing how drugs work in your body is important, or at least where I am from.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

Join the club.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

You think, therefore you are. l think lNTP's with swagger are boner inspiring.


----------



## Delilah (Nov 11, 2012)

Wish I could retain information - so sucks having a memory span like a fish.


----------



## that (May 22, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> You think, therefore you are. l think lNTP's with swagger are boner inspiring.


----------



## Delilah (Nov 11, 2012)

Is that swagger or lack of coordination? :/


----------



## that (May 22, 2012)

Delilah said:


> Is that swagger or lack of coordination? :/


It's probably lack of coordination, but we'll just call it swagger. :wink:

How to tell you're an INTP: 
If you fall on your face and @OMG WTF BRO gets a boner you're an INTP.


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

I don't think INTPs are boring! My best friend is the I to my E, and probably the one person I could tolerate 24/7 no matter what. 

I think that for you guys to really shine as Interesting and developed people, you need to be willing to know others and be known. Unfortunately the other INTPs I know are extremely solitary, awkward and have narrow interests =/ my own best friend was the same way, until she learned to appreciate experience as well as knowledge.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Exercise a bunch. Then your mood will surge, and you will think: "I am so beautiful and smart roud:" instead of worrying about this. 

Why not pursue pharmacology professionally? Certainly better money in that than art, and if you're really into it, why not?

Sounds like you may need friends who genuinely appreciate you.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

I love INTP's!
You know what you gotta do?


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Find an ENTJ wingman.


----------



## FlawlessError (Aug 29, 2012)

I tend to find INTPs are actually likeable, because of their ridiculous (but nevertheless awesome) sense of humour.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

haephestia said:


> I don't think INTPs are boring! My best friend is the I to my E, and probably the one person I could tolerate 24/7 no matter what.
> 
> I think that for you guys to really shine as Interesting and developed people, you need to be willing to know others and be known. Unfortunately the other INTPs I know are extremely solitary, awkward and have narrow interests =/ my own best friend was the same way, until she learned to appreciate experience as well as knowledge.



I'm painfully awkward and I get nervous when I meet really important people so I say the stupidest things because I have a self-destructive goal when it comes to social situations. I think it's an INTP thing lol


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

chimeric said:


> Exercise a bunch. Then your mood will surge, and you will think: "I am so beautiful and smart roud:" instead of worrying about this.
> 
> Why not pursue pharmacology professionally? Certainly better money in that than art, and if you're really into it, why not?
> 
> Sounds like you may need friends who genuinely appreciate you.


Yeah I should but I've taken up HUMANITIES as a pre-uni subj ffs like here in Malaysia where the education system is really strict, the only science (its actually pseudo-science fml) related subject I can pursue is Psychology. Which I don't mind but I really don't know what job opportunities are open to me if I do psych.

(I actually really love science but here we are, knee deep in accounting and economics)


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Naz1997 said:


> I tend to find INTPs are actually likeable, because of their ridiculous (but nevertheless awesome) sense of humour.


You'll love and hate our friendship but mostly love.


----------



## k3vin (Feb 13, 2012)

boring to the masses, but i don't give a crap, there's a market for everything.


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

k3vin said:


> boring to the masses, but i don't give a crap, there's a market for everything.


Who are these 'masses' you all keep talking about? I can't seem to find them anywhere...


----------



## k3vin (Feb 13, 2012)

asewland said:


> Who are these 'masses' you all keep talking about? I can't seem to find them anywhere...


SJs, mostly speaking - those with a traditional, non-exploratory, rigid, sensation-driven reality.


----------



## Johnston (Dec 16, 2012)

Naz1997 said:


> I tend to find INTPs are actually likeable, because of their ridiculous (but nevertheless awesome) sense of humour.


This is what I like about NT section, that my opinion has already been expressed somewhere by someone else.

Moreover, @Iamtp, @that and @OMG WTF BRO should already start writing comedy scenarios; I'll chip in anyway, regardless if they might like it or not.

What? What the hell do you mean, 'brown noser'? Oh yeah? Kiss my ass, then you'll be ass-kissers, too, whatever...

And you know, @natashalim, maybe it's not that you are _boring_, but simply you are _bored_. Therefore you've gotta do what all bored INTPs do for kicks: find flaws in Newtonian mechanics (and come up with some useless Theory of Relativity), discover a few non-Euclidean geometries, find a solution to the problem of induction, decide if toiler paper roll should be oriented over or under, you know, stuff like that...

Um, that problem of induction... you see, in fact we 'The Scientists' need it solved. Badly. The sooner the better. Preferably tonight. I'm not sure what for, but... Anyway, if you pull it off, make sure to come over, we might have an attempt at synthesizing some new sort of alcohol... or acid...


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Come all ye INTP, to my humble abode.

For if you are bored

And you find yourself troubled

l have something 

here

that might take your mind off

of things.


----------



## Clinton (Dec 9, 2012)

natashalim said:


> Right now, I have no direction in life - I'm doing fucking humanities but I think I may venture into design and art.
> 
> UGH.


I ventured into design recently, but I'm bored with it now. I'm already looking for a new hobby to dedicate my life to for the next couple weeks.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

Clinton said:


> I ventured into design recently, but I'm bored with it now. I'm already looking for a new hobby to dedicate my life to for the next couple weeks.


INTP problems


----------



## that (May 22, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> Come all ye INTP, to my humble abode.
> 
> For if you are bored
> 
> ...


I've never been a big fan of milkshakes, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## LuckyB (Jun 1, 2013)

INTPs are not at all boring. Have you seen them shaking friggin' geanea pigs? I have not seen such violent and brutal people. It almost gave me a boner.


----------



## Priva (Mar 6, 2013)

You're not boring if you're talking with the right person.


----------



## DrJakeyll (Nov 11, 2012)

Entp speaking:

The problem is that INTPs have brilliant minds and ideas, and know it. So they have very high standards as to who they share their thoughts with. And even after becoming close friends, they are INCREDIBLY introverted. Just learn to open up, and abstain from holding onto snap-judgements.


----------

